# OTA Guide Data



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Now that the new version of the 811 software has been released, I can mention a bit more about guide data on the 921.

OTA guide data is real. Currently, there are some holes in coverage area, but at least most of those holes will be filled in the near future. 

Version L189 (as far as I know today) does not add the guide data. Once again, as far as I know today, version L190 will add the guide data, and will go into testing as soon as L189 spools.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

So now my 811 is a beta tester for my 921 beta tester! I was hoping this would come out the other way around but oh well.

Any details on how the OTA EPG will work? Where will it pull the data from? They can't just remap the LIL Dish stuff as my OTA channels seem to show quite a few things an hour earlier than the standard Dish locals. PBS-HD is totally different than PBS-SD as well.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

This is a great thing to see. I was told today that they next software release for the 921 was due within 3 week.

No word if it will have the 921 OTA Guide Data like Mark is testing now.

Gentlemen start those clocks.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I am very interested in seeing how Dish implments this guide data. I have great reservations that they will somehow implement this in a shoddy way. Kinda like how subchannels are presented in a submenu in my 6000.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I was told today that they next software release for the 921 was due  within 3 weeks.


Up to three more weeks? That really is unacceptable. Is at least, the OTA fixed in L189 via the 811 update?


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Up to three more weeks? That really is unacceptable. Is at least, the OTA fixed in L189 via the 811 update?


Who knows what that means.  ".... within three weeks" could mean Monday, or it could mean the first week of November.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Mark, has anyone posted a list of the markets where the 811 OTA guide is available?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Not that I've seen yet, Kelly.


----------

